

A Linux user's review of Windows 7 - malvosenior
http://www.kumailht.com/blog/opinion/a-linux-users-review-on-windows-7/

======
DanielStraight
The lack of built-in anti-virus can probably be attributed to Microsoft's
history of getting sued for being a monopoly.

~~~
rbanffy
Microsoft bundled an anti-virus with DOS 5, IIRC. It was quite good for the
time and ran under Windows 3.

